# SCUBA



## Bryan Osborne (Sep 20, 2017)

Is anyone out there still Scuba Diving with T2 Diabetes, if so...advice please!

Thx

Bryan


----------



## pav (Sep 20, 2017)

Only going off talks to a friend who is a diving officer and is responsible for the safety of people who he takes diving. In my case he said he could not allow me to dive without getting a doctors letter saying I was fit to dive. The added complication he was concerned about is that I have nerve damage thanks to the D, and have high blood pressure as an added bonus. 

What his concerns were was that if I got into trouble was some of the symptoms I have, could be made worse with the diving and are similar to what divers can feel if they were affected by diving and could be treated incorrectly by people who are not familiar with the symptoms.


----------

